# A Tom Sawyer-ish kind of offer/trade



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Greetings,
I have an offer for any of you Rod Wrappers that just cannot get enough...
A couple of months ago I bought all of the materials = guides, thread, epoxy, what-have-you to re-wrap two old Daiwa fiberglass rods that I just do not want to part with.
They are really nice rods for the surf, one is an 8' and the other is a 9'.
Great softer action for fishing with lighter bait rigs for Pomps, Whiting, Flounder and the like...
But it is becoming obvious that I do not have the time, the know-how or the motivation to tackle this project.
If there is anyone out there that has run out of rods to wrap, and just cannot get enough, I would respectfully offer up the following deal...
If you want to wrap the rods, with all of the materials that I already have, you are welcome to keep one of the rods, and any and all of the materials that are left over.
I would like to keep the 9 footer, but could probably be convinced to keep the 8' if you were to fall in love with the 9'.
These are old rods, 30-40 years old, but they are really nice rods and have served me well for most of my fishing life.
I would obviously pay shipping to and fro...
Let me know,
And you won't hurt my feelings with any "Whaddaya, Crazy?" kind of replies...
I just figured I would toss it out there.
Tom


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

tjbjornsen said:


> Greetings,
> I have an offer for any of you Rod Wrappers that just cannot get enough...
> A couple of months ago I bought all of the materials = guides, thread, epoxy, what-have-you to re-wrap two old Daiwa fiberglass rods that I just do not want to part with.
> They are really nice rods for the surf, one is an 8' and the other is a 9'.
> ...


va?


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes,
Charlottesville.
But I actually get to NOVA on a very regular basis for work.
Tom


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

And in all fairness, and in the spirit of full disclosure, I have already had someone PM me on this (and I replied). 
So I guess this would count as the second reply...
Whaddya think, it really is not an "Offer for Sale", but I want to be as fair to everyone as possible.
Should we treat it the same as offering something up on the Marketplace boards?
You guys tell me, and I will defer, as I am the newbie here, and want to be as trasparent and fair as possible.
I don't want to piss someone off that is offering to to take me up on what amounts to a favor to me.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

*Offer Taken*

Well, that was quicker than I thought it would be!
Thanks Kingfeeder!
And Thanks P & S!

I have found my fence painter!


Tom


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

if someone else is willing to do it thats great.

I was just thinking if your in cville its close enough to me in rva. glad someone took care of ya.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks man,
I appreciate it.
Just ended up that Kingfisher was first to reply.
Thanks again,
Tom


----------

